# My Pre-heresy Blood Angels



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Hiya all, I'm pretty new here and wanted to share some pics of my WIP Pre-heresy/ Heresy Era Blood Angels Army. Cheerio !


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Certainly some of the better Pre-Heresy Blood Angels I have seen! They look nice, and I love the way the Apothecary's (Or Sanguinary Priest?) hair flows out! Have some rep mate, keep up the good work  oh and welcome to Heresy!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

As for the models, I agree with da, these look pretty good. Nicely painted with good bases and they look great in a group.

Nice looking army coming along here! Keep it up.


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers guys, I got a whole army shaping up and in various stages of painting, something like 30 other tactical marines, 2 assault squads, san guard, a terminator squad, various vehicles, a couple of warhound titans and a reaver and Sanguinius himself.

by the way here's some pics of my warhound. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Since im the Forum's Pre-heresy Nazi...i will hae to point out a few things...

-Some of your troops have Aquila's on them
-The Death Mask Tycho doesn't fit pre-heresy.....as the primarch still lives!
-Blood Angel Shoulder pads are missing.

Other then that i really like the paint jobs!


*Edit*

NOOO AQUILA'S!!!!!


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Since im the Forum's Pre-heresy Nazi...i will hae to point out a few things...
> 
> -Some of your troops have Aquila's on them
> -The Death Mask Tycho doesn't fit pre-heresy.....as the primarch still lives!
> ...


Soo Witch King as to your queries

The few aquilas present like the one on the Furioso are simply explained as honour markings - these guys are serving in the siege of terra 

As for the Death Mask of the OOP Blood angel space marine captain (he was there long before Tycho was ever mentioned) - Death masks could simply be relics of fallen legion heroes or just merely customised power armour - he is not wearing the face of the Primarch

As for the chapter symbols yep they still need to be applied or painted on most of the troops


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

That's not Tycho... tis a very old blood angel captain mini ;p

Also, I don't see any aquilas, just winged skulls which I believe are allowed.

Nice jo9b with the painting, all very neat and I second the aproval of the apothecary.

My only critisim is that some of the minis seem to lack depth in some areas. Particularly the silver tone metallics and the red.

I can see you know your way around shading and highlighting so it may be the photography. For the metal i'd suggest a wash.

For the red, it may just be a case of getting a crisper/smoother finish before highlighting. More and thinner coats tends to be the best way to do this [or get a spray gun to basecoat with.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Very well done mate. You deserve some rep


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Excellent. I like, a lot...

I have the BA Captain awaiting a paint job (though not as a BA). Tell me though, as I''m intrigued, where did you get the early Mark armour from? I like that a lot too...


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Excellent. I like, a lot...
> 
> I have the BA Captain awaiting a paint job (though not as a BA). Tell me though, as I''m intrigued, where did you get the early Mark armour from? I like that a lot too...


Thanks mate, specify which armour are you referring to, most of my models are conversions and use bits from various suppliers such as Scribor, MAxmini and Forgeworld, I've had most of the older models for years since I've been collecting for over 14 years


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

So guys some updates for my Angels

1st Off The Primarch Sanguinius

















Tactical Squad 2 PIP

















Terminator Squad PIP

















That's all for now  Enjoy


----------

